

Texting May Be Taking a Toll - mshafrir
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/26/health/26teen.html

======
stcredzero
How about a feature to disable text alerts? I'd like something that could
aggregate my SMS texts with my Twitter and Facebook alerts.

------
nwjsmith
What is taking a toll is this fear of change. Texting isn't going to ruin our
kids, the same way the Internet didn't ruin our parent's kids. Pure FUD.

